# Load balance webservers, what technology should I use?



## olav (Dec 21, 2012)

I know about net/haproxy carp(4) and pf.conf(5).

I know that both PF and CARP is of superb quality. But I'm not so sure about net/haproxy as I mostly find Linux references to it, is it good for a FreeBSD system?

I don't need best performance, but something that's easy to setup, is reliable, handle failover without a sweat.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2012)

I am using haproxy and am very happy.

It's fast and flexible.


----------



## Rudy (Dec 21, 2012)

*mod_proxy in apache*

We use mod_proxy_balancer.


----------

